# in the papers and everything



## Thanasoulis

Καλησπέρα σας. Θα ήθελα αν μάθω πώς θα αποδίδατε αυτή την έκφραση.

A lot of us didn’t really feel like this was something we should pay attention to,
and it eventually felt like all of his TV interviews and articles *in the papers and everything* fell by the wayside;


----------



## διαφορετικός

«... στις εφημερίδες κι όλα ...»
Νομίζω ότι «in the papers» δε σχετίζεται στενά με «everything». Ανήκουν σε διάφορες προτάσεις:
(it eventually felt like all of his (TV interviews and articles in the papers)) and (everything fell by the wayside)


----------



## Acestor

Λείπει κάτι από το αγγλικό κείμενο.


----------



## Thanasoulis

Ωραία. Θα σας στείλω κι άλλο κείμενο από διάλογο.


----------



## velisarius

Thanasoulis said:


> it eventually felt like all of his TV interviews and articles *in the papers and everything* fell by the wayside


It felt as though all his TV interviews, his articles in the newspapers, etc. fell by the wayside.

_And everything_ is a colloquial way of saying "ecetera".


----------



## Thanasoulis

Yeah. He's a queer. In the papers and everything.
He goes round  touching all the kids' legs.


----------



## Helleno File

The text is quite loose and I can see why Acestor felt something was missing.  I can imagine this being spoken, nevertheless. Velisarius has resolved the question of "and everything". 

For Thanasoulis, "queer" is a _very_ offensive term for gay especially if proceeded by the indefinite article.  Historically it has been associated with violence against gay men. There is a slight move to reclaim it by gay men but the only example I think has caught on is "queer theory" as an academic topic.


----------



## Thanasoulis

Εντάξει. Ευχαριστώ πάντως.


----------



## Thanasoulis

Τι θα πρόσθετα επίσης και το _είναι δηλωμένος._
Νομίζω κολλάει πιο πολύ.


----------



## Αγγελος

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το πήγαμε στις διάφορες εκφράσεις γι' αυτό που στον καιρό μου λέγαμε "τοιούτος".
Την αγγλική φράση θα τη μετέφραζα «όλες οι τηλεοπτικές του εμφανίσεις, τα άρθρα στις εφημερίδες και τα λοιπά πήγανε στο βρόντο».


----------

